# Paper/metal corner bead



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey fellas, I have a bulkhead I need to tape and their are some spots where the framing is a little un-even at the corners and I'm afraid the rock will break if I try and screw in metal corner bead...I saw this paper tape that has metal in it, Flex metal tape? can I use this instead or should I go with the rigid metal corner bead with paper tape attached? Here is the link...

http://www.lowes.com/pd_11813-325-F...RL=?Ntt=corner+bead&page=1&facetInfo=In Store

thanks, anthony


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Try Straight Flex.

Tom


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Try Straight Flex.
> 
> Tom


Original ?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Metal with a clincher.

Or the original ultra flex.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

i never screw bead. Use 1/4 inch crown staples
Nicko


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

nickko said:


> i never screw bead. Use 1/4 inch crown staples
> Nicko


Done that too with the vinyl
Works good.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

... no coat 450


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

What about nailing it? It seems like screws really risk distortion and puckering unless youre going over a perfect corner


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

dielectricunion said:


> What about nailing it? It seems like screws really risk distortion and puckering unless youre going over a perfect corner


Nails and screws will back out when the green lumber starts to dry out!


Trust me! The lumber is green!!!!!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Original ?


Yes.

Tom


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I would never screw corner bead on. Clinch and or nail.
Fast set and make it look level and or plumb, and straight.
Or fix the framing.
Do it right.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

A. Finelli said:


> Hey fellas, I have a bulkhead I need to tape and their are some spots where the framing is a little un-even at the corners and I'm afraid the rock will break if I try and screw in metal corner bead...I saw this paper tape that has metal in it, Flex metal tape? can I use this instead or should I go with the rigid metal corner bead with paper tape attached? Here is the link...
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_11813-325-F...RL=?Ntt=corner+bead&page=1&facetInfo=In Store
> 
> thanks, anthony


drill 1/4 holes or where drywall meets spray dap window and door insulation ...this will make it solid 
now use trim-tex mud set bead or glue and staple on corner ...job done!


----------

